# Report from Rocky River Carp Adventure



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Today I attempted to get some carp on the fly in Rocky River. I have only caught one before but it was kind of lucky because it was blind. Last night I watched video series on how to present, stalk and cast to them. I tied up about 15 of the top carp flies i saw on the internet. Took out the 7wt and went stalking between mastick and 480 bridge. Well I saw a good amount of carp, and some feeding ones at that. But darn it I could not even get 30ft away crouching without them being alarmed. And when i did find a good hiding spot behind a tree there was no room to cast so I'd end up getting caught on stuff while they feed away (and then get scared). The best i did today was getting a follow on the hybrid worm but set the hook prematurely and scared it. I used size 12 for all my flies today.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Clear water definitely makes it extremely tough but I love the challenge of stalking fish in small clear streams. Highly pressured fish will definitely be on high alert, I wear a camo shirt and staying in the shade always helps me.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

It really does feel like hunting just as much as fishing! yeah my shirt didn't help today.....white hah


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

I drop down to 3wt unless they are simply big monsters size. Dry flies works rather well.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

dcfisherman said:


> It really does feel like hunting just as much as fishing! yeah my shirt didn't help today.....white hah


 I have found that alot of hunters do enjoy sight fishing, they enjoy the stalk.
I'm always surprised how much easier a cloudy day makes approaching fish even in clear water.
Good luck on your next trip !


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah my problem today was either having a lot of casting room but being wide open with no hiding spot, or having a great hiding spot and getting snagged in a tree


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Usually if you stand in a spot in or near their path long enough without moving around much they'll get used to you and feed near you. It usually takes 15 to 20 minutes. I've had them bump me and feed out of the debris my feet kick up when turning around for a better angle.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats a great idea...next time i'll wear dark clothes and try that


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

If the sky is blue you should dress the same as you will blend better if there is no trees. But there are carps will always be wary but some can be caught while some never have a chance without throwing a grenade.


----------

